# It's official!



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

The phone is launching tomorrow!!!!

Online orders begin @ 1 AM EST!!!!

Mexiken brought it to you first


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The phone is launching tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Online orders begin @ 1 AM EST!!!!
> 
> Mexiken brought it to you first


Please don't be playing with my emotions?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope....I've uh, "seen" the screen cap that is about to hit the webz....I haz friends


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Nope....I've uh, "seen" the screen cap that is about to hit the webz....I haz friends


I love you and hate you at the same time lol.

Just saw the screen cap and "ad" and not sure I trust it. Some over at Droid Life are saying they called their stores and still no information. I hate this launch with a passion!


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

VZW just tweeted tomorrow it goes on sale!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ghostRdr said:


> VZW just tweeted tomorrow it goes on sale!


holy crap they did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I love you and hate you at the same time lol.
> 
> Just saw the screen cap and "ad" and not sure I trust it. Some over at Droid Life are saying they called their stores and still no information. I hate this launch with a passion!


It's rolling out to the stores at the moment....trust me, it's 110% legit....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> It's rolling out to the stores at the moment....trust me, it's 110% legit....


Just saw their twitter too! You rock!!!


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

they broke twitter!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/147078470709682178


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome news for the people over in America. I got mine nearly 2 weeks ago


----------



## Ike (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/14/verizon-officially-announces-availability-of-the-galaxy-nexus-d/

Can I take my Tin Foil hat off now?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Nitroz said:


> Awesome news for the people over in America. I got mine nearly 2 weeks ago


Me too


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Wooooooooooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good for you guys. Hopefully ill be able to snag one on craigslist sometime this winter.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Finally!

Sorry thunderbolt. Time up be retired.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Verizon really did goof up this release though for the most part.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

ZOMG... well hopefully the incessant data drops on my bionic will be enough so they'll let me out of this thing... it drops at least 8-10 times a day, AFTER the update... :-/

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/official-verizon-galaxy-nexus-availability-announcment

yay!!!


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got the thunderbolt all shined up to pass along to the Girlfriend. Such a great day. My rep told me I would probably have better luck picking one up in the store. Hope he isn't wrong.


----------



## P I T A (Jun 14, 2011)

Getting mine tomorrow around 9am! WOOOOOO HOOOOOO


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

saving all my data from sdcard onto my computer for easy transferring tomorrow


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Please don't be playing with my emotions?!?!?!?!


Would kindly remove my thread. I see mexican. beat me to it. AGAIN wait never mind. his is the breaking news. mine is the i got mine. i got confroozed.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I love you and hate you at the same time lol.
> 
> Just saw the screen cap and "ad" and not sure I trust it. Some over at Droid Life are saying they called their stores and still no information. I hate this launch with a passion!


Thats cause they are Droid life and not rootzwiki. Yeeaaahhhh bbooooyyyyy.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

just saw it tweeted on twitter ( following google nexus on twitter)to looks like tomorrow its gunno happen for real

Sent from me


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes!!! I feel so excited right now; Though I have to wait a day before I can order. Sucks.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah im going to be at vzw by 9 am too

Sent from me


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

So, I called a best Best Buy store and the dude said that they are selling the Nexus tomorrow (15th) for $100 LESS than Verizon (around $200 total). I'm not sure if that's true or not. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Omg omg omg! Mines on reserve waiting for me tomorrow!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

mine is on hold. our local corp store opens at 8 am. already have a ext batt, protector and some other goodies with it on hold. pick it all up at 8am. manager is my buddy and called just to make sure i was still coming in lol. cant wait. this tbolt is nice but its going to be great haveing a pure phone with 100% working data handoffs and everything just work.


----------



## Tanium (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I've seen 299 with a 2year a mess.
But if you are on a contract with the bionic or any other.
How much to buy one? I can't seem to find that.
Just came from verizonwireless.com it just says a new phone coming soon.
any one know the price.
Thank you


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

$649 off contract from Verizon

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

$649 off contract at Verizon.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

evolution said:


> $649 off contract from Verizon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


ridiculous.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

ghettomuffin said:


> $649 off contract at Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


For real? I was under the impression it was going to be 799. Awesomesauce


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought it was gonna be $800 too... might be able to get one if its only $649... fingers crossed...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you guys lend me $700?


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Can you guys lend me $700?


Sure.... if someone lends me $1400... lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

_base2 said:


> I thought it was gonna be $800 too... might be able to get one if its only $649... fingers crossed...
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


nah $299 is the same price as Razr and Rezound and they are both $649.99 as well.


----------



## MrBigFeathers (Jul 5, 2011)

Should it be available on corporate account sites at 1am EST? I have to get mine that way and didn't know if there was usually a lag time between when it's available via the regular web site and the corporate sites...or if they are one in the same as far as that goes.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm so excited! My bank Account feels lighter already


----------

